# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Ground-Based Air Defense Directed Energy On-the-Move (GBAD), Office of Naval Research, Arlington County, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Office of Naval Research

----------


## Airicist

GBAD Laser 

Published on Apr 14, 2015




> The Ground-Based Air Defense On-the-Move is a vehicle-based, mobile, high-energy laser that is a cost-effective defense against asymmetric threats like UAVs. GBAD's evolution has mirrored that of other directed-energy programs sponsored by ONR, including the Laser Weapon System (LaWS).

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Navy Wants Anti-Drone Lasers On Trucks"
GBAD news for drones

by Kelsey D. Atherton 
April 16, 2015

----------

